# Current Hummer Type Movements ?



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

are there any current 'hummer' movements?

i get the impression that they have 'had their day' in production, but is there anything out there that produces that smooth sweep second from a battery/cell/whatever ??? hummmmm or otherwise.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The modern Bulova Precisionists have an almost tuning fork smooth second hand & are currently available on Amazon from Â£88.95 :wink2:

Edited due to finding them at a lower price then originally posted.


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes, in 2010 Bulova/Citizen produced a completely new commemorative Spaceview for the 50th anniversary of the Accutron. While the movement looks about the same as the original Bulova 214, all parts are of new manufacture and no parts are interchangeable. MSRP was $4K and only 1,000 units were supposed to be made. They sell for less than MSRP on eBay.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

thanks guys but was looking for a movement not a whole watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry Des, I misunderstood what you were after, but I suppose you could see if it`s possible to source one of the movements used in the Precisionist watches :wink2:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Rotundus said:


> thanks guys but was looking for a movement not a whole watch.


No new ones, but there is a regular stream of NOS ESA 9164 (day/date) and some 9162s (date), as used in f300, Ultronic, Tissonic etc on ebay, coming from a seller in Switzerland.

Not cheap, but if you're trying to build a one off project etc, that might be your answer.


----------

